# New babies



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am excited and had to share,
I went to clean tonights enclosures in hot room 3, and to my very pleasant surprise, I found neonate Humaltlan rattlesnakes (_Crotalus_ _scutulatus_ _salvinii_) in with their Mother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
WOOOHOOOOOO!
Ok I am done dancing around now....


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sweeeeeT!!!! get some pics bro!


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Thats awesome congrtas in the babies














, You woundlnt catch me near an animal that could kill me, But congrats


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Congrats bro! its awesome when i go to the room and i see babys!
Do you sell the babys ?

Carnivoro


----------



## Viperalus (Jul 22, 2004)

Congrats but...


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Carnivoro as a general rule no I do not sell to the public. *Especially* venomous taxa, but experienced responsible individuals do occasionally show up.


----------



## AL CAPONE (Jul 29, 2004)

thats cool croc post pics


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Congratz!!!


----------

